

Google chrome based netbook specs are out - prat
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/20091227/google-chrome-based-netbook-tech-specs-are-out.htm

======
mooism2
"A 64GB SSD? On a device that won't store data because it'll all be in the
cloud? Don't be silly." Not my original thoughts, I may even have seen them
elsewhere on HN, but I fully endorse them.

I'm reminded of all the speculation about the iSlate, and the retrospective of
the iPhone speculation (very hit and miss, mostly miss).

------
stanleydrew
_The netbook, which is expected to launch in the holiday season of 2010, will
reportedly also come with preinstalled Google apps such as Google Map, Gmail,
Google Docs, Google Calender and Google Search by Voice._

What does this even mean? There will be "preinstalled" bookmarks to those apps
I guess?

------
pierrefar
The article starts with "Believe it or not". I guess not.

This is just a collection of rumors. We can collectively and individually
write a similar article.

